

Do you think the Maker movement will become an "industrial revolution?" - phillzalto

I&#x27;m think it will be big, but my partners and I keep going back and forth on the market size. We can&#x27;t find any data on the size of the market &#x2F; market potential. To me it seems like open source software - maker&#x2F;open hardware market will mature over time and become massive (but that is just a gut feeling).<p>What do you all think?
======
auganov
What do you mean by big/massive? I read a bunch of stuff like "hardware is new
software". I don't see how that would be. I'm bullish on 3D printing long-term
(10-20 years) but in my eyes it actually gives even more leverage to software.
The more advanced we go with hardware the more important software shall
become. Am I wrong?

I just don't know which exact market you're talking about? To me it just opens
up opportunities in the software market. Better design tools etc. People will
simply be able to spend more time designing and planning stuff in software
without dealing with the internals of actual manufacturing.

------
LarryMade2
I think its building a new generation of designers, engineers and other types,
and maybe a few entrepreneurs.

These guys have a better chance to be the Steve Wozniacs, Johnny Ives, and
Bill Gates, of the coming decade. Maybe not for what they are doing now, but
with the creativity, skills and experience they pick up along the way.

------
hannibal5
I don't think so. It's hype.

There is this misconception that this "maker movement" is different from
normal evolution that happens in small industry all over the world. When you
have certain tools, you can make some stuff for customer order. New tools just
help with that.

Additive manufacturing (3D printing) and modular electronics is just
incremental improvement in tools available. When subtractive manufacturing
(CNC) machines become cheaper, you can manufacture some stuff more easily and
with smaller budget. Your local professional shops will always manufacture
cooler things because they have better tools and knowledge. Cool things cost
money.

Mass manufacturing will always have edge because they can and more high tech
machines and they can do things cheaper. Local shops do what they do today new
technologies just help them. People with DIY level tools are left with legos.

